
Bcrypt password cracking extremely slow? Not if you are using hundreds of FPGAs - djee
https://medium.com/@ScatteredSecrets/bcrypt-password-cracking-extremely-slow-not-if-you-are-using-hundreds-of-fpgas-7ae42e3272f6
======
sansnomme
Does argon2 suffer from the same vulnerability?

~~~
djee
Seems that bcrypt, scrypt and Argon2 are all designed to slowdown attacks on
specific hardware platforms. All run relatively slow on GPUs so they all work.
The blog covers how to overcome this using FPGAs, specifically for bcrypt. The
same might also work against scrypt and Argon2 _if configured parameters are
in favor of FPGAs_. If parameters exceed the specs of FPGAs, they will be slow
as well. So depends on the configuration of the algorithm.

